# Conquer the stage - on the new BMW S 1000 R



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A roadster, reduced to the essentials: maximum performance. 160 bhp/118 kW, 112 Nm torque and a power-to-weight ratio of 1.29 kilograms per bhp - and the competition disappears in the rear mirror. Like its superbike predecessor, the S 1000 R sets the benchmark in its segment.

http://youtu.be/sO2vizMYBu8

_*More on the BMW S 1000 R here!*_


----------



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

Maybe not so much. 

145 HP and 124 Nm Torque.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=piS_c1ZD2Ak


----------

